# California Mini Queen Cages



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm wanting to try these cages, California Mini, to emerge virgins into, as described by Dr. R. Russell, but I only ever had just a few of them, and I'm afraid I either used them for a customer's queens, or otherwise misplaced them.

I am a fairly handy woodworker, so all I need are the dimensions of these cages and I should be able to fabricate enough for my needs.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

The ones Dr. Russell sent me are 7/8" x 3/4" x 2 & 3/8"

There is a hole in one end, just big enough to fit a jzbz cup (I think they are 7/16"?) and the oval opening that is covered by a screen is 1 & 5/8" long by 1/2" wide. It's located on the 3/4" side.

Is that what you were looking for?


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Excellent, thank you very much. Now, I've got me a woodworking project for tomorrow morning.


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

Joseph, you might also try the incubator designed by Ross. You can find his details in the thread titled "things to build or make".


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

I am sending you some to play with Joe. They are horizontally drilled, unlike the three hole cages that are just plunged, so they may be a bit tough to mimic... but if you do, make some a tiny bit longer. Lol. Not too much though because the short length make them a smaller air space for the bees to have to heat from outside of the cage... but some of mg girls fill up pretty much the whole thing as they are, so about 1/4" longer wouldn't hurt. Lol.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Russell, what do you mean by horizontally drilled? Not familiar with that term.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Lol. Like a router... but, plunge in, then travel horizontally...


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Haha, ok, gotcha. I saw the hole and thought it was done with a router.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

standman said:


> You can find his details in the thread titled "things to build or make".


Can you get a link to that thread? I can't seem to find it in a search.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I believe I found the thread. It was tricky to locate. Here it is --> Stuff to build or make.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

You could probably fit three or more SHB larvae inside the larvae in your photo.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Lol. Joe, I think you meant this post for the "Shb are here" thread. 

Did you receive the cafes that I sent to you yet?


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Dr. R. Russell, Calif Mini Cages received today. Thanks much - I'll put them to good use.

I had drawn up some plans with a few tweaks of my own, but only built two prototypes, so far -->








I cut the initial 1/2" wide x 3/4" deep slot in the end edge of a 1 x 2 board, then drill the side hole with a brad point bit, afterwards I cut the cage from the end of the 1 x 2 and trim it down to 1" H x 2-3/4" L, and staple a piece of screen on. After I determine the optimum dimensions for my purposes I plan to build a jig for the router, so I can make the router - slot cut in pieces already pre-cut to their final size, probably 1"H x 3/4"W x 2-3/4" L. I think I like having an extra 1/8" of wood covering the bottom of the cage (1" -vs- 7/8"). I can use 1-3/8" wide frames, dado a 1" wide channel in a holding bar, this should be able to hold the cages.


----------



## Beezly (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you Joseph!
Been looking for a source to get a template. This works well.
How are the virgins introduced? Just lay the cage on the top of frames, or stick it between frames like jzbz?
Thanks again,
mike


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

My top entrance hole is a bit further to the back than your diagram Joseph . . . not that I think it matters, just thought I would point it out.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Beezly, love the tagline. Lol. You install them either wedged between the top bars (they are made so thin so that it doesn't mess up the bee space too badly while its there), but the best method is to place it in the comb right above some brood, some what in the honey band.

Great job Joe.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

BRAD BIT! That's what I couldn't remember when you asked about horizontal drilling Specialkay. Lol. Thanks again Joe.


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

rrussell6870; will you be selling these cages in small quantities soon?


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Perhaps a dumb question, but what's the difference between using a brad bit in a drill press and a upspiral router bit with a plunge router?


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Speed. There are 250 brad bits running at once on the cnc press that makes these. A router can certainly be used, but its the same principle.


----------



## rrussell6870 (May 14, 2009)

Sure will fish. Seems like they could be of use to many people. There was a post last night about a fellow that had feared that his cells had chilled in the cool snap... instead of making up nucs and risking the resources on questionable cells, he could have simply hatch the cells and know exactly how many nucs he would need before he made them up.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Specialkayme,
Mine appears different because on this variation the cage is 1/8" taller (1/8" more wood below entrance hole 1" vs 7/8"), and instead of 7/16" diameter, my entrance holes are 1/2" diameter. In the future I plan on entrance holes 15/32" diameter, I ordered that size brad point bits.

This is my first prototype, some dimensions are not precisely as the original California Mini Cages (I am trying out some variations from the original). I may return to the dimensions of the original, but after I've first tried some variations.

I left the width the same, 3/4", but I made this prototype a little longer, 2-3/4" vs 2-3/8" (3/8" longer), and it is a little deeper, 1" vs 7/8"; the queen compartment is 1/2" wide and 3/4" deep -- in an original California Mini Cage the compartment is 17/32" wide x 3/4" deep x 1-17/32" long. In this prototype the compartment is 1/2" wide x 3/4" deep x 2-1/4" long.


----------

